# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Exempt sleepout cost??

## Moondog55

Getting to the stage where we really need a sleepout. mainly to store all my bushwalking and stereo gear while we demolish the old garage and rebuild a new mancave.
I'm going to need some help with this so I'm asking for some expert help on costing.
So what is a reasonable rate for a chippy plus a builders mate and a time frame to build to lock-up for a 10 square metres shed on pads? 
Secondly whats a ballpark framing cost these days? Lock-up would be fast as we would use ply and do the cosmetic skin at a later date

----------


## r3nov8or

Is it a sleepout, and assuming it's (actually  :Smilie:  ) temporary, would a second hand steel shed (e.g. Gumtree) do the job? Seems a bit of a waste to stick build a temp shed (err sleepout  :Smilie:  ).

----------


## Moondog55

Did I say temporary? I meant for temporary storage then to be used as a spare bedroom with A/C and everything

----------


## r3nov8or

> Did I say temporary? I meant for temporary storage then to be used as a spare bedroom with A/C and everything

   Ahh, OK. Just somehow assumed that the new bigger (3.6m wall height) structure would cater for all uses...

----------


## Moondog55

All uses except sleep-over guests

----------


## alexjohn

Hi Moondog.
Have a look at my thread in go to who section "man cave / teenage retreat"...some things in there may help you.
Any Q's just ask or PM me

----------


## Moondog55

Thanx
Back of envelope costing say between $2k  & $2.5k for materials if done well, a bit more than a steel kit shed of similar size

----------

